# Predict the Stats for the Suns Big 3



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Predict the stats this season for Phoenix's big 3, Amare Stoudemire, Stephon Marubry and Shawn Marion.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marbury 22ppg 8.5apg
Marion 22ppg 10rpg 2.3spg 1.4bpg
Stoudemire 18ppg 11rpg 2bpg

Joe Johnson 14ppg 5rpg 4apg

Tough to say..


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Marbury - 24 pts, 8 asts
Marion - 21 pts, 10 rebs
Stoudamire - 16 pts, 10 rebs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Marion is something special


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Marbury 18 ppg 10 apg 3.2 rpg and 1.2 spg
Marion 24 ppg 5 apg 9.3 rpg and 0.4 spg
Amare 15 ppg 2 apg11.5 rpg and 2.0 bpg.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marbury won't average almost 4 less than his average last year and 2 under his career average while Marion goes up to 24 and Amare only to 15.

That's not very realistic. Just like Marion won't average 5 apg.

And how does Marion fall from top 3 in steals to 0.4spg?


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I was going to ask the same thing about Marion, 2.25 to 0.4? Oh well.

Marbury- 21ppg 9apg 3.0rpg
Marion- 21ppg 8.5 rpg 2.5spg
Amare- 18ppg 10.5 rpg 2.0bpg


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

points/rebounds/assists
Marbury: 20/3/8
Marion: 20/9/3
Amare: 16/9/1
Penny: 11/4/4

That's 67/25/16 from the top 4. Marion and Amare's rebounds will vary depending on how good the starting center is.


----------

